
Three Skype Interview Disasters and How to Recover from Them - nahamed
http://www.careermetis.com/three-skype-interview-disasters-recover/
======
blisterpeanuts
I suggest keeping your cursor on the mute button in case of extraneous sounds.
Their advice of doing the interview on a laptop is wise: you can secrete
yourself in a quiet place.

No particular advice about the zit situation, however. Perhaps practice
smiling in a mirror to make sure you won't have an embarrassing "eruption"
(not sure I've ever had the experience myself :)

